# My M2s Competition mods.



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

So I've had my M2 Competition for two weeks and I've wasted no time on my first mod and that is to replace the horrible stock exhaust and that muffler that looks like a cows udder and it doesn't sound particularly exciting. I've decided on a Remus sport exhaust but it's not the racing one that's manufactured for track use. I wanted something more civil on the noise front. I've placed my order with M Style UK and I've gone for the gloss black tips with a carbon insert. The image you see here is of the exhaust that doesn't show this but it gives you an idea. This thread will be on going with more mods planned ahead so I'll update accordingly.


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

I know the guys at M Style UK and they are good, they know there stuff (some of there own cars are insane!) done a few jobs for them in the past. Will look the dogs danglers when fitted!!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Mad Ad said:


> I know the guys at M Style UK and they are good, they know there stuff (some of there own cars are insane!) done a few jobs for them in the past. Will look the dogs danglers when fitted!!


I'm quite impressed with their knowledge of the products and they seem a great bunch of guys that have a passion for their cars. Wheel spacers and adjustable tow arms will be next.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

That looks like a piece of art!!


Gonz.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

You just cant beat a bit of tail pipe action, some videos of the sound would be good on completion, although some can take a few K miles to sound their best, enjoy


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK! on with this thread, on good Friday I went over to M-Style UK to have my new Remus exhaust fitted to my new M2 Competition as the stock exhaust sounded naff to say the least and it was a real eye sore as the muffler loos like a cows udder or a saggy ball bag. so here is the old Cows udder which was swiftly removed. I asked to have a piece of the box opened up and it was full of what looked like Chicken wire and pieces of cloth stuffed inside. The poor car was suffocating all the time and it never had to potential to breathe and allow the gasses to flow properly out of the back box.



I went for the glossy black tips with a carbon insert as my choice and compared to the stock tips, they are huge and my whole hand can fit in to them. Here are some images of the size difference.





Here is the new Remus exhaust in it's box.



I went for the sports exhaust instead of the racing one as it's not suitable for UK roads and I didn't want any unwanted attention so this exhaust is much more civilised and it has a nice burble rather than pops and bangs.





and here is how they look when finally fitted, the car was still in the workshop at this stage.



And to top it all off I had a nice set of 12 mm wheel spacers fitted. Here they are in the box prior to fitting.



The next mod will be to have the new Eventuri carbon intake system fitted which will help the car to breath much better than it does at present. More to follow and thank you for looking.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

That'll sound and look better than oem, but i've got to ask about the colours on the bumper ?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Ultra said:


> That'll sound and look better than oem, but i've got to ask about the colours on the bumper ?


I've had the Motor sport colours fitted to the car, the M tri colours. It's what I've always wanted to have fitted but on my last car which was the blue, they didn't seem to go very well. But with the Hokenhiem silver they suit it very well. I admit not everyone will like the way the car looks but I'm very happy with how the colours go with the car. I will reveal the whole car when every thing is finished.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

I like the colours, it's the size ( personal preference etc. ) i think they may look better if a bit lower in height.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks for explaining about the colours I couldn’t understand them when I looked at the photo


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Looking good and my, they are big cans :doublesho 

Looking forward to seeing the finished article :thumb:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Seeing those reminds me of the tips on my old GTi, they were a 4 inch bore :doublesho

The 508 are only about 2 maybe 2.5 inch bore and it doesn't blare through them like the GTi did but it's a nicer place to be and with todays driving standards, probably a safer place too.

Looking good SB and looking forward to seeing pics when you've done all of the mods :thumb:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I've had the Motor sport colours fitted to the car, the M tri colours. It's what I've always wanted to have fitted but on my last car which was the blue, they didn't seem to go very well. But with the Hokenhiem silver they suit it very well. I admit not everyone will like the way the car looks but I'm very happy with how the colours go with the car. I will reveal the whole car when every thing is finished.


As long as you like it then that is all that matters mate :thumb:


----------



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

How are you finding the Remus Exhaust Soul boy?


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

The MPE cans on the old M2 are a fair size as well. Like the look of the exhaust, looks decent quality. Can’t wait to hear a sound clip. Not sure about the stripes, will be good to see a full reveal.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

beatty599 said:


> How are you finding the Remus Exhaust Soul boy?


Over the moon with them Beatty, I thought about the Akrapovic system but they are way to expensive. The Remus system give me more bang for the buck and the build quality is excellent. The sound they produce is nice and raspy and not anti socially loud and above all, they don't drone in the cabin when cruising on the motorway.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Philb1965 said:


> The MPE cans on the old M2 are a fair size as well. Like the look of the exhaust, looks decent quality. Can't wait to hear a sound clip. Not sure about the stripes, will be good to see a full reveal.


You can go on YouTube and search Remus Exhaust for M2 Competition but believe me, the sound through a PC speakers doesn't do them justice. As for the stripes, they are not just some random colours that people just cobble together and fit to their cars. They are the Motorsport colours, red,blue and purple.


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

Soul boy 68 said:


> You can go on YouTube and search Remus Exhaust for M2 Competition but believe me, the sound through a PC speakers doesn't do them justice. As for the stripes, they are not just some random colours that people just cobble together and fit to their cars. They are the Motorsport colours, red,blue and purple.


Never thought they were some cobbled together colours, don't get so defensive. Just because they are the motorsport colours doesn't mean they work on the M2. FWIW I wasn't having a dig just curious to see what they look like but as long as you like them that's all that matters.


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

You'll find it a breeze cleaning the inside of those tips now that practically your whole hand fits inside :thumb:


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Did the guys do a good job for you at MStyle?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Mad Ad said:


> Did the guys do a good job for you at MStyle?


They did indeed mad ad, top guys and very accommodating, very pleased with the Remus exhaust.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

HEADPHONES said:


> You'll find it a breeze cleaning the inside of those tips now that practically your whole hand fits inside :thumb:


You're dead right fella, I can get comfortably get at least four fingers inside to clean properly.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Soul boy 68 said:


> You're dead right fella, I can get comfortably get at least four fingers inside to clean properly.


Ooh matron....









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Philb1965 said:


> Never thought they were some cobbled together colours, don't get so defensive. Just because they are the motorsport colours doesn't mean they work on the M2. FWIW I wasn't having a dig just curious to see what they look like but as long as you like them that's all that matters.


I think we are miss understanding each other fella, not for one minute did I think you was having a dig, I was only stating an opinion in how I seen people adding random colours to their cars, i should know I've been to a fair amount of shows and seen how some car owners mod their cars with quirky colours. You'd be surprised how some people are not actually aware of BMWs motor sport colours. No offence taken with your comments.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Cookies said:


> Ooh matron....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have a one track mind Cookies :lol:


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Did you ever receive those specialist car mats you were interested in
I may have missed the link


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

camerashy said:


> Did you ever receive those specialist car mats you were interested in
> I may have missed the link


I've found out from a fellow DW member that they are scammers so I quickly blocked my card. Needless to say the website has disappeared. It's put me right off from buying anything that's advertised on Facebook. Think I'll keep the mats that come supplied with the vehicle.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

So today I travelled out to visit Evolve to have a brand new Eventuri glossy Carbon fibre intake system and glossy Carbon fibre engine cover fitted, the work took about two hours to complete. As you see from this image of the stock intake system and engine cover, not that there is anything wrong with them but they are just cheap looking black plastic and the way the air flows in to the twin-turbo system isn't the best as the way it was explained to me. The air flow has to enter in at an 180 degree angle then it takes another 90 degree turn before the airflow makes It's way through. That is basically the gist of it without getting too technical.



However with this new system the air flow goes directly through without any twists and turns and I'm sure you'll agree the engine bay looks much nicer now, well I certainly do. So here is the finished article. To say I'm happy with how It looks is an understatement. The car performs much better as a result and It adds to the tone of the engine sound with more induction noise coming through. Next mod to do is to have new adjustable tow arms fitted to the rear from ground zero who are an American based manufacturer who make custom parts for race and track cars, what they will do is stiffen up the rear of the car and widens the camber. My friends over at M-Style will fit them.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Looks really nice, would you consider an ‘M’ badge for the new engine cover


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Looks nice - I suspect much better in real life as I don’t think the photos do the difference justice :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

camerashy said:


> Looks really nice, would you consider an 'M' badge for the new engine cover


I considered it but the OEM badge is bigger and flatter than the badges outside on the car and you can't source these badges anywhere else. I quite like how it looks as It is.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Andyblue said:


> Looks nice - I suspect much better in real life as I don't think the photos do the difference justice :thumb:


You're right Andy, the pictures don't do It justice as the pictures were taken outside when It was rather dull and cloudy but It looks like a piece of art IMO, lots of carbon. It is a case of form and functionality rather than just for show only.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

:argie: Damn, that’s just pure filth..lol


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

oooooooooooh carbon


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

How much extra camber will the new toe arms provide - are they being set to any recommended camber angle or are you going to experiment

Asking because I have a friend with an M2 Comp who has done a huge amount of track driving (as a professional race driver) and he says the car is really planted - just wondering what introducing extra camber will add (apart from expense in terms of the toe arms, fitting and increased tyre wear) to what is acknowledged to be a well set up car in standard trim


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

andy665 said:


> How much extra camber will the new toe arms provide - are they being set to any recommended camber angle or are you going to experiment
> 
> Asking because I have a friend with an M2 Comp who has done a huge amount of track driving (as a professional race driver) and he says the car is really planted - just wondering what introducing extra camber will add (apart from expense in terms of the toe arms, fitting and increased tyre wear) to what is acknowledged to be a well set up car in standard trim


I don't quite know what the set up will be yet, the guys at M Style will certainly know so I'll leave it in there expert hands, the extra stiffness will help with improved cornering when pushing out of corners to keep the car much more planted than the stock set up for when I get to increase its power.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Nice updates SB.

Eventuri looks a nice bit of kit.
I'm on the fence with the engine cover - I quite like the standard one with the M badge and flashes of aluminium stripes.

The carbon will be a much nice feel than the std plastic though.

Good work mate.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

James_R said:


> Nice updates SB.
> 
> Eventuri looks a nice bit of kit.
> I'm on the fence with the engine cover - I quite like the standard one with the M badge and flashes of aluminium stripes.
> ...


Thank you James, the Eventuri has made a big difference, the car feels much less strangled for air.


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

Soul boy 68 said:


> You have a one track mind Cookies :lol:


Yeah but it's a good track :lol:

Thoroughly looking forward to seeing the beast when it's finished. Lovely little additions here and there make all the difference.

I'm in the process of sorting little bits and bobs with the RS ready for show season. Can't wait! :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Mark R5 said:


> Yeah but it's a good track :lol:
> 
> Thoroughly looking forward to seeing the beast when it's finished. Lovely little additions here and there make all the difference.
> 
> I'm in the process of sorting little bits and bobs with the RS ready for show season. Can't wait! :thumb:


Thank you Mark, I too love the car show season and hopefully I will get everything finished in time.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Thank you James, the Eventuri has made a big difference, the car feels much less strangled for air.


Great to hear.

Being a big Honda fan, I see on the FK2 and FK8 Civic Type R's that the Eventuri solution is probably the best there is and the guys on the owners forums really rate them highly. :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

James_R said:


> Great to hear.
> 
> Being a big Honda fan, I see on the FK2 and FK8 Civic Type R's that the Eventuri solution is probably the best there is and the guys on the owners forums really rate them highly. :thumb:


I can believe that James, the Eventuri system really is a quality piece of kit, well worth the upgrade.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm getting to where I want to be with my M2 Competitions mods so yesterday I went back to M-style to have a P3 performance Gauge fitted, for those of you who don't know what it is, it's a digital gauge that is plugged in to your OBD port and it registers live figures directly from the engines ECU unit to give you the most accurate readings of the:

Boost pressure

Coolant temperature

Engine oil temperature

Air intake temperature

Ignition timing

Exhaust gas temperature

Throttle position

Rev counter

0-60 times

and finally Battery voltage.

all very handy to have all this information to hand at a touch of a button. The P3 gauge is a quality piece of kit and it gives you that OEM look. As you can see I have lost half of a vent but the other air vents will benefit as they discharge extra air as a result. For your information P3 gauges are available for other makes so if you are interested then check out www.p3gauges.co.uk or www.p3gauges.com

So here are two images of before and after installation.





I'm back at M-style next week to have adjustable tow arms fitted to the rear suspension of the car and that will be my final mod.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

May I ask if your married? And if so, how the hell you get away with all these little presents? Surely the £60 price tag has somewhat been used to death now..lol


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

DLGWRX02 said:


> May I ask if your married? And if so, how the hell you get away with all these little presents? Surely the £60 price tag has somewhat been used to death now..lol


The £60 price tag still works for me :lol:, joking aside I put in a lot of hours at work so I can treat myself, I'm nearly done now or so the Mrs thinks


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Woo hoo. I can see the pics!!!!

Love the carbon bits SB, and I ge finely cant wait to see the finished article!!

The vent gauge is very cool indeed. I take it some air can still get through that. 

Cheers buddy 

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Cookies said:


> Woo hoo. I can see the pics!!!!
> 
> Love the carbon bits SB, and I ge finely cant wait to see the finished article!!
> 
> ...


Indeed so Nail, some air can get through the vent and the other vents benefit as they blow stronger air as a result. Check out the P3 gauge website if you're interested in having a look.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Just flicking through after being away on my jollies and you've not been hanging around with the mobs SB.

The engine bay looks beaut now, not that it wasn't before but the Eventuri looks epic.


----------



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

Looks fantastic SB!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

nbray67 said:


> Just flicking through after being away on my jollies and you've not been hanging around with the mobs SB.
> 
> The engine bay looks beaut now, not that it wasn't before but the Eventuri looks epic.


Thank you my friend. I'm very happy with what was done, well worth it IMO, the Eventuri has made a noticeable difference to the performance as the air coming in is more free flowing and not restrained like the stock set up. The multi gauge I had fitted is brilliant, all the information you'll ever need on how the engine is performing and these P3 gauges are available for other car manufacturers. One final mod now and that's for the racing tow arms. Will keep the back end of the car the more planted and the rear tyres flat on the tar mac when entering and exiting out of corners at speed.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

One final modification to go but this modification is having new adjustable tow arms fitted, the stock set up is a fixed set-up where's these adjustable tow arms from Ground Zero can be adjusted for road or track use. for road use the tow arms were adjusted by two and a half degrees at the camber which makes the rear wheels squat out more and allows the rear wheels to stay flat on the tar mac when entering and exiting corners at higher speeds than what I would have done with the stock set-up. The first image you see here are of the stock tow arms.



They did the job well enough but there were in no way rigid enough, here they are in the box that once housed the new racing tow arms.

And these are the new tow arms.



As you can see they are much nicer looking with that nice Cherry Red paint colour. The build quality is far better with solid Aluminium bolts and the rubber sleeve to protect the parts from the road grime.

The following images you see here are the tow arms fitted.









After they were fitted, the car was put on the ramp to have all the wheels re-aligned and the rear cambers were adjusted by an extra two and a half degrees for road use. For track use I was told they will need an extra one degree and boy what a difference these tow arms have made to the car. I was told by the engineers that the rear wheels will be flat to the tar mac when entering and exiting corners at higher speeds than what I could have done on the stock set-up plus when I will get the car mapped, the tow arms will be able to handle the extra power and keep the car nice and stable and much stiffer. In no way has it compromised the ride quality. The car is still civilised at normal town driving but when I push on it's just as compliant. A BIG thank you to M-style for another brilliant job and using quality products. All in all I'm very happy with the mods I've had done. Lastly it's the small matter of going back to GAD tuning for that stage one to bring the car up to 530 BHP and then I will finally reveal the whole car over in the showroom section. All I need is a nice clean car and a lovely day to take pictures.


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

Nice to see one of these get modified beyond ticking every box in the BMWP catalogue.

When you say the camber has been adjusted with an additional -2.5 degrees, what's the rear actually running at now? And what is the overall setup like? Do you have adjustable parts on the front end to go for a full set up?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Turkleton said:


> Nice to see one of these get modified beyond ticking every box in the BMWP catalogue.
> 
> When you say the camber has been adjusted with an additional -2.5 degrees, what's the rear actually running at now? And what is the overall setup like? Do you have adjustable parts on the front end to go for a full set up?


I don't know what the rear is running, all I know is what they did and the car is all the better for it. The front end doesn't need anything done to it. Being it's RWD the focus is at the back end of the car.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I don't know what the rear is running, all I know is what they did and the car is all the better for it. The front end doesn't need anything done to it. Being it's RWD the focus is at the back end of the car.


I'd say that the front is every bit as important seeing as though that's where the steering is done

Must admit you are being very trusting of people making changes to your car and accepting their word for it - not sure I would be the same but that says more about me than you I'm an old cynic


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

andy665 said:


> I'd say that the front is every bit as important seeing as though that's where the steering is done
> 
> Must admit you are being very trusting of people making changes to your car and accepting their word for it - not sure I would be the same but that says more about me than you I'm an old cynic


I don't take these projects very lightly Andy, I do a lot of research in to what I'd like done and some of it is of course on recommendation. I always go for genuine parts from trusted companies and go to the right companies with reputable reputations. And so far what I've had done has been bang on the money, the changes I've made to the car have not been for changes sake, they have made a world of difference. I also like to add that I've taken some advice from a very good friend of mine who is a mechanic, known him for over twenty years and I trust is judgement immensely.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Stunning work SB - loving this!:thumb::thumb:


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

I really like that you go your own way with your cars SB.
If you go across brand or sub model specialist forums, there is quite often a cookie cutter list of default mods that means a lot of people seem to modify their cars to be just like most of the other modified cars in that model.

I may not like some of the changes personally but have the utmost respect for what you're doing.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Like those SB, are you going to be taking it to Bedford for track days?, brother in law has similar set up with his 1 series coupe that is track car, he has the front altered as well. I was down when it was on the scales and adjusting it with the electronic gear to get it set accurate.
First thing I ask did they do all the electronic measurements after fitted and suspension got a chance to settle? Are you running Cup2 tyres as the grip in dry from them are meant to be fantastic. I'm suppressed the fronts where not done for better turn in, what about tyre wear how badly will that be impacted with the extra camber on the rear?
Are you running spacers on yours as well


----------

